# A new mandrel design...???



## robutacion (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was shopping for a adjustable mandrel for a friend of mine when I come across a particular shop where I saw this "unusual" to me anyway adjustable mandrel that it seems to have been design with a better balance/design and vibration free from not having square nuts turning at high speeds.  

I also believe (from the pics as I'm waiting to receive 2 of these I order) that this nice set comes with metal conical finishing bushes (Delrin type design) for TBC type work or at least allowing the CA finish the done without using the original kit bushings voiding the bushes glue-ups with the barrels, often a problem.

Looking at it, I notice immediately the very "ergonomic" design which only can be an advantage.  I have also been told that these mandrels are made in the UK, which surprised me not being made in China..!

I have also been told that this mandrels have been available in Australia for about 2 years but I have never seen any mention to it, either on any Aussie sites or here, where so many Aussies are members.  If made in the UK, it surprised me that has not been any mention of it by any of our UK friends/members...!!!

With all this said, I'm not going to be totally surprised if someone tells me that, these have been shown and discussed numerous time, nevertheless I am not aware of such, otherwise I wouldn't be writing this post, huh...???:biggrin:

The Price here is AU$42.00 + freight, I wonder if anyone here have heard or seen these...!!!

PS: Drill bits, brass tubes and pen kits shown on the second pic are not part of the mandrel kit but a promotional option from the supplier...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 8, 2010)

You said square nuts. HA!!!!


----------



## MAB11 (Dec 8, 2010)

Do you happen to know the mandrel diameter?


----------



## randyrls (Dec 8, 2010)

That is an interesting concept.  Kind of like an milling end-mill holder.  The hex set screw probably has a brass slug under it to keep the mandrel from being scored by the end of the  set screw.

Come to think of it, you probably could use an end-mill holder.  End-mill holders are about $20-$40, and it doesn't look like 1/4" size is common.  A larger size and a split sleeve could make up the difference in diameter.

Is there a manufacturer on the package??


----------



## Mark (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice setup. Great find. I'd be interested in hearing what you think of it after a couple of hours use. Enjoy the new toy...


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 8, 2010)

George:
This looks interesting. But, for not many more dollars one could purchase a collet chuck that would do the things that this gadget does AND many more.

I like this idea. Perhaps the reason not so many know much about it is the price. I like it A LOT!!!! But the "do all" advantage of the collet chuck would make me pass.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## zig613 (Dec 9, 2010)

George...

From the photo you posted it looks just like the adjustable mandrel sold by Lee Valley here in Canada http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=46448&cat=1,250,43243,43245

I used this unit until I started using my collect chuck and turning between centres.

Wade


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2010)

A google search reveals that it's Planet Manufacturing, unless I'm mistaken, Randy. 

The Lee Valley one says it's made in the UK, so it;s likely the same beast. 

There's a similar looking one at Busy Bee, but I bet it's a Chinese knock-off:
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/PEN-MANDREL-MT1-WOODTURNING.html


----------



## Kev (Dec 9, 2010)

George, I have one of those mandrels, picked it up at the melbourne wood show this year. It is a different design to anything I have seen before, but it works very well.

Kev


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 9, 2010)

robutacion said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was shopping for a adjustable mandrel for a friend of mine when I come across a particular shop where I saw this "unusual" to me anyway adjustable mandrel that it seems to have been design with a better balance/design and vibration free from not having square nuts turning at high speeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought the exact same thing from Busy Bee Tools for around $15 CAN!
Here is a link:

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/PEN-MANDREL-MT2-WOODTURNING.html


Andrew


----------



## aggromere (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been turning some new kits on a mandrel and I can't believe I'm so stupid that I didn't think of what andy said.  Use a collet chuck to hold the rod, lol.  I have all the parts necessary, but apparently not the brain power.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 9, 2010)

MAB11 said:


> Do you happen to know the mandrel diameter?



The rod is 7mm in 2MT, as far as I know...!

I forgot the mention where I found it is at http://www.cws.au.com/shop/category/-mandrels-and-bushes-and-pen-mills

The ones sold in Canada look the same as those sold here, made in the UK, the cheaper ones are certainly made in China.  What's the difference apart from half of the price...? I really don't know but, if it follows the common QC and materials quality of most things made in China, it will be a big difference there somewhere...!

I'm certainly Ok with the price charged here if they are made in the UK, at $42 isn't a expensive toll, considering the thousands of dollars they produce before they ware out...!

I wish bandsaw blades could be that cost effective, every 2 days a $20.00 blade is replaced, I never had a tool so expensive to run in consumables alone not counting the power used by it, about the same amount per months as the whole house consumption, and is only a 16" with a 2HP...!

Truth should be said, I slice/ripe literally miles and miles of timber strips (normally pen blanks) and other stuff, all in the name of "stock for the future" or " do as much while I can...!"

Anyway, back to these mandrels, is interesting that many others here didn't know about them and their impression seem to be as positive as mine was, those that knew or are actually already using it did also to be satisfied with them so, I reckon I will be alright.  In fact I didn't need another mandrel I have 4 mandrels already, 3 adjustable and one solid piece, out of the 4 only one adjustable mandrel as been used the rest are still new so, another one for the collection...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## chrisk (Dec 9, 2010)

@George,
Is it like this one?
http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_product.php?pid=22&cat_id=23&prod_id=48

I think it is. Manufactured by the British firm Planet. As a pen mandrel it's exactly the same as the following: http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/store/view_product.php?pid=22&cat_id=23&prod_id=50

The difference with the simple mandrel is that the "professional" set offers "extra" (with a 135%... extra cost) a trimming tool, 3 drills + 5 slimline pen kits.
The initial purpose of the conical bushes is to turn bigger pen kits when specific bushes are missing.

Hope that helps. If somebody needs more information about those mandrels, in Europe we use the likes more than 10 years ago.

A last thing after checking prices. The Australian price is simply unbeatable! The UK shop mentionned above sells the same kit @ $Au 67. In Belgium one can find it @ $Au 106,57 (79,01 €). Here (a bit scrolling): http://www.willyvanhoutte.be/fr/catalog/show_cat/1252

George, at this price, you simply made a good purchase. Congratulations.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 9, 2010)

Meanwhile I checked with my own conical bushings the practicality of using them as finishing bushings.
The bushing's diameter: 11,82 mm. The inner diameter of a Jr Gent II upper barrel: 11,55mm. I tried with this barrel and was about to destruct it. By tightening the mandrel's rod, the bushings penetrated into the barrel and it was difficult to extract them. With smaller diameters (cigar sierras...) it should work while I instead also recommend JohnnyCNC's Eliminator for sanding/finishing.
In Europe, some years ago, those conical bushings were used to turn pen kits like the "One diameter" (that is 10mm) fountain pen.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 9, 2010)

The only problem with that design I found was if the hole is even slightly larger than the shaft the hex screw pushed the shaft to one side resulting in the shaft being slightly off center at the drive end..   Worked ok most of the time but...   

I wound up not using it and going with this design from William Woodwrite here in Canada..    Also no big nuts and the collet design keeps the shaft centered.

http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=3036&cat=35&page=1


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't see any advantage of this mandrel over the PSI adjustable mandrel.  I think the PSI that has a collet nut would do a better job of centering the mandrel. The only improvement I see is the conical bushings, and I can make set of those out of scrap Delrin that I can beg for at the machine shop.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 9, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> The only problem with that design I found was if the hole is even slightly larger than the shaft the hex screw pushed the shaft to one side resulting in the shaft being slightly off center at the drive end..   Worked ok most of the time but...
> 
> I wound up not using it and going with this design from William Woodwrite here in Canada..    Also no big nuts and the collet design keeps the shaft centered.
> 
> http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=3036&cat=35&page=1



Hi Rick_G, 

The 3 adjustable mandrels I have are exactly like the one from your link and they are good, no doubt but I like the design of this new (to me) style and if made properly, which I'm expecting to be, reason why I'm paying more than twice as much to get the UK made one instead of the Chinese made one.


*chrisk*, Yes I think that is a real possibility with the Chinese made ones, the machining accuracy and material quality (steal) is not nor it could be the same, after all UK still produces some of the best steal in the world.

I by a lot of Chinese made tools and other stuff and some times I make that choice particularly when what I want from the original or better brands is just too expensive for me to buy, I'm talking about equipment that is about $200 to $300 from China against the original brands at $1.000 to $1.500 or more.  

I have had some bad apples, and that is how it is, you either get a good one that lasts or a bad one that it don't, all due to the QC and material quality on the production line.  In either case, I have had a good run with imitation stuff made in China but there are certain things that I just don't buy from there, particularly when the quality items is affordable to most counts.

I would be able to provide a bit more info when I receive them and try one out, this was the reason why I started this thread, to find out a little more from those already using it and allow other like myself to have a look at it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PenPal (Dec 9, 2010)

Morning George,

I use the around 20 dollar collet type mandrel for me it has the 3/8 threaded end of the taper which enables me using a thread rod and brass sleeve on the outside of the head stock to lock the tapered part absolutely keeping the integrity of the unit by holding it firmly in place. Having had weird experiences with Mills it sure makes me comfortable anyway.Also because i cut the threaded end off the Mandrel and nest the Mandrel in a brass sleeve in the Live Centre my needs are different to most people with the blank held firmly by Tail Stock pressure.

As I only ever turn half a pen at a time works for me. I happen to prefer a mandrel I seem to have less collee wobbles,breakouts etc its very rare to have any problems turning apart from Drilling Cutting Snakewood and some of our just as tough timbers. So I think the type you introduced to me now is similar to my one with the additions being the tapered bushes that appear very useful.

Thanks for the heads up.
Regards Peter.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 9, 2010)

@robutacion
George, I think I misunderstood. By rereading the thread, I realized that the mandrel you bought is the standard mandrel. Well, if this is the case the price of $Au 42 matches the price here in Belgium. In the UK, it's a bit cheaper but with shipping costs to Australia I think you paid a fair price.
As for the mandrel itself I'm satisfied and I think you'll be too.


----------



## philb (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 2 of these, both the MT1 and MT2 version. Had the MT1 from day 1 of penturning, and the MT2 for a couple of months.

Both work perfectly well, and the conical bushing are a stroke of genius for finishing cigars, sierras etc. Just too small for the Jr.Gent upper barrels!! Have been using them for a couple for apply finishes as it lets the finish go over the edge and not clog the bushings!

The mandrels are size as a normal 'A' size mandrel, so take the normal 7mm slimline tubes with no bushes! If you can get it for $40 thats a good price, as its around £40 here in the UK!

PHIL


----------



## chrisk (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, seems our Australian colleague was correct about the conical bushings. Glad to learn about their finishing function.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 9, 2010)

George! I use this mandrel and found it too be great and very easy to use, with the finishing bushes you can't go wrong with Johnny's Eliminator 805 Rev 11 bushings.


----------

